

Evaluating the Design of the R Language - andrewvc
http://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/jv/pubs/ecoop12.pdf

======
andrewvc
Lambda the Ultimate discussion here: <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/4507>

